# Electrical Fault Dashboard Lights not working



## silverlining888 (Mar 14, 2014)

Would be grateful if anyone could give us some advice.
Would it be very expensive to sort out an electrical fault in a Nissan XTrail 2.2 dci Sport 5 door/6speed. Dashboard lights don't come on and when fuse replaced, the fuse goes immediately. Therefore you cannot see the speedometer/fuel guage etc.
Any advice would be welcome


----------

